# Using Aquarium Loc-Line (in progress)



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS IN PROGRESS AND IS NOT COMPLETE.









*
What is Loc-Line
*
Loc-Line has been around for a long time. Loc-Line is mainly used not only as a coolant hose but for air delivery , third arm uses andsmoke and dust removal with vacuum systems.

Loc-Line Is also used in the Aquarium hobby usually for water return. It gives you the ability to setup a configuration and direct flow to any part of the aquarium with multiple nozzles and lengths etc.

I will describe what you need and how you use it using the example of my own aquarium.
*
Flow Rates*

First off you need to know that loc-line comes in different sizes and different Flow rates, this will affect what filter/pump you will use.

*Loc-Line 1/4" ID System Specifications:* Line Pressure: 30-50 PSI, Flow Rate: 250 Gal/Hour
*Loc-Line 1/2" ID System Specifications:* 1/2" System 20-30 PSI, Flow Rate: 478 gal/hour,
*Loc-Line 3/4" ID System Specifications:* Line Pressure: 10-20 PSI, Flow Rate: 1,140 Gal/Hour

*How to connect Loc-Line to your aquarium

*For my application i had drilled 4 holes into the base of my aquarium and inserted 3/4 " bulkheads into all 4 holes. Bulkheads come in many different configurations such as slip-thread slip-slip thread-thread etc. Basically thread-thread means that the top and bottom of the bulkhead has threads which you can thread into it from the top and bottom. The benefit to this is that you can easily unscrew it if needed to change configuration down the road where as slip you would have to use a glue.










To connect the bulkhead to the Loc-Line you would need an adapter called Loc-Line Inch Ball Socket x MPT Connector , basically it screws into the bulkhead on one side and you can connect the loc-line on the ball side.(pictured below)
oNOTE: If you have a 3/4" Bulkhead you would use a 3/4" MPT 








At this point you would want to attach the loc-line module hose which usually comes in 6" increments and has about

(TO BE CONTINUED )


----------

